# JavaMail Kontaktformular Umlaute Problem



## dodo (8. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

über ein Kontaktformuar sende ich Mails mit JavaMail, danach sind aber leider aller Umlaute durch ? ersetzt,
hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich den Zeichensatz richtig kodiere?



```
String message = request.getParameter("message");
.
.
.
Message msg = new MimeMessage(session2);

InternetAddress[] toAddrs = null, ccAddrs = null;
toAddrs = InternetAddress.parse(to, false);
msg.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.TO, toAddrs);

ccAddrs = InternetAddress.parse(cc, false);
msg.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.CC, ccAddrs);

msg.setSubject(subj);
msg.setFrom(new InternetAddress(from));
msg.setText(message);

Transport.send(msg);
```

habe auch mal folgendes versucht - ging leider auch nicht.


```
msg.setText(new String(message, "ISO-8859-1"));
```


schon mal danke im Voraus

Gruß

dodo


----------



## derDachs (8. Jul 2006)

Habe leider JavaMail noch nicht benutzt...

 Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, liegt das problem schon in der ersten zeile.
 Hast du denn in dem String message die umlaute korrekt drin?
 gib den mal aus, wenn du das schon getan hast, sag mal ob es richtig erscheint...

 Ansonsten mal in das RFC schauen das dafür zuständig ist,welche Form du einhalten musst.
 Die Message muss das RFC822 erfüllen...

www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc0822.txt

 wenn du was herausfindest, wäre es toll wenn du dich nicht nur für dich selber freust, sondern einfach mal für andere
 die Antwort hier hinterlegst, ich denke sowas werden auch mal andere brauchen, ich hasse Threads, die ohne Antwort
 bleiben...

 Ansonsten werde ich natürlich versuchen dir weiterhin irgendwie zu helfen um das Problem zu lösen...


 mfG derDachs


----------



## dodo (10. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

hab eine Lösung gefunden, man muss folgende System property setzen:

System.setProperty("mail.mime.charset","Cp1252");

und den Server neu starten, dann funktionierts endlich 


Gruß

dodo


----------

